# 18 inch arms



## skullcrushaz (Jun 5, 2017)

I'm 6 4, 200 pounds, ~10% body fat, bench 325, and prior to what  happened, i had 18.2 inch arms. I don't take any supplements, eat a high  preotin moderate fat low carb diet, and have been maintaining for about  a year now. (All i really care about) through working out 6x a week,  for about an hour to an hour 15 a day. I do a split of high rep  hypertrophy days and low rep strength days (50/50 split).

I'm going to shorten this for readers - everything was fine, super happy  with everything (have been for a long time) and now, am really, really  depressed, and do not know what to do - I'm sort of desperate and  miserable and I have no idea who to turn to.

April 20th (6 weeks ago) i came down with pneumonia, they prescribed me  ciprofloxacin (a strong antibiotic). I took about 3 days off from the  gym. After being on that stuff for about 2 days, I looked in the mirror,  and it was like EVERY MUSCLE in my body shrank, the shape changed, my  arms decreased in size, shoulders, chest, everything. My stomach was  SUPER bloated. Stopped after 9 days, call it may first. No cough, felt  better, but every muscle in my body....it looked like I didn't lift  anymore. It reminded me of when i used to take creatine, and when i  stopped, i just looked DEFLATED, like it was impossible to get a pump,  nothing was big anymore.

I've been doing EVERYTHING EXACTLY the same. *I LIFT THE SAME WEIGHTS  *.But I LOOK VERY DIFFERENT> smaller, i look weaker, and less cut. I'm  the same weight relatively. My arms are now 17 inches, flexed (and  cold), and I know I'm still in great shape and theres much worse things,  but what the **** do i do? Does anyone have any thoughts or opinions  here? Its been exactly one month of being 100% fine, and i have seen  MINIMAL IMPROVEMENT. Kind of freaking the **** out. Please help.

It's like all the water or glycogen or i dont even know what just left...i used to always look big, as if my muscles were constantly pumped (they weren't, im just saying) but now i literally look like a tall ****ing twig. Not saying 17 is small (my shoulders chest everything are less pronounced, i feel like i went from looking like a man to being a kid) but its a big change for me......

Just tell me what the hell i should do. Thank you in advance for reading this sob story


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jun 5, 2017)

If you lost an inch in your biceps in 3 days, it was water. You cant lose that muscle muscle in 3 days. If you want your muscles to look fuller, eat a shit load of carbs for a few days. Honestly, throwing in some creatine for a month will help if you arent getting enough from red meat. Oh and hydrate yourself. Drink a gallon a day.

There are 3 magic items that will make your muscles look fuller. Carbs, sodium, water. If loading up on them for a few days doesn't help, nothing will.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jun 5, 2017)

What's the scale say?


----------



## Jin (Jun 5, 2017)

You say all you're doing is maintaining and that you haven't seen progress. Well, start bulking. 

You're your worste critic. Most likely nobody else has even noticed how "small" you are. 

I'm 6'2, 270 with 18" arms, so forgive me if I'm not too sympathetic. Maybe you measured incorrectly before? How often do you measure your arms? As BSP pointed out muscles can vary greatly in their appearance and volume due to carbs, water and sodium. If you hadn't measured 18" consistently, maybe you measured on a stellar day. 

You really aren't carrying a lot of muscle mass at your height and weight. Considering that I'd say 17" guns are fantastic.


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Jun 5, 2017)

The way you perceive yourself in the mirror can be largely related to your mental state and mindset. Don't be so hard on yourself...shit happens. You said you're very depressed, how long have you felt like this...it sounds like your mental state is influencing how you perceive yourself..mental health is number one, improve this first and your outlook on other things may change. Just don't get stuck in a rut, make moves and stay optimistic. Cipro is a strong drug, grab some strong probiotics get back on a diet and go from there.


----------



## skullcrushaz (Jun 5, 2017)

It says I cannot post links yet but i spaced it out and you guys could get rid of the space if you want to go to the site....

Here's a picture from today, and how i looked right after cipro, and since:

h ttps://ibb.co/kxr2fv

Heres a picture from 3 days before cipro, and how ive looked for years:

h ttps://ibb.co/b5H3na

It's just strange it isnt just muscle it feels like its everything in my arm.....i can't entirely explain it, but ive been eating way more, i feel like the cals used to bloat my muscles and make them bigger, it no longer happens like that


----------



## skullcrushaz (Jun 5, 2017)

(meaning copy and past and remove the space between the H and the TTPS....)

(Thank you all so much in advance!!!!!!)


----------



## motown1002 (Jun 5, 2017)

We all go thru what you are going thru.  When you are feeling huge and having great workouts, and then it hits you.  Sick, infection or even worse, an injury.  You stop hitting the gym, your diet falls off.  Next thing you know your mind starts messing with you.  Then someone says the small word, or thin, or something like that.  lol  Like was said, we are our worst critic.  You look in the mirror and say, wow they are right, Look how small I am.  Fact is, you cant loose an inch of muscle in three days.  If you truly lost and inch or so, it was water.  Don't be so hard on yourself.  Now my other comment, I don't want to question you, but from the pics, I am having a hard time with seeing 18 1/2 inches.  You are 6'4" and 200 with 18 1/2 inch arms?  If so, do you work out any other body part?  Not trying to be funny, but 18 1/2 inch arms are huge for only 200.  I am 5'10" and 230 with a little over 17 inches.  Anyway, don't sweat it man, just get your ass back in the gym and bust it.  You can always wear smaller shirts to feel bigger.  lol   Good luck


----------



## skullcrushaz (Jun 5, 2017)

haha. there were a few good comments in here. 

I assumed it was just water, because how could it be anything more - the only thing that concerns me is this ciprofloxacin, i read some horror stories about people who have taken it with tendon issues etc - and its been a month since i stopped it and im not seeing the overall "pump" or size or mass throughout my body return (although to be fair, the strength is generally there, thats why im so confused).......


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jun 5, 2017)

I told you how to get a pump. I guarantee that you will get a pump if you listen. As far as permanent size, you need to eat enough calories and hit the gym. Also, I don't think that you were measuring your arms properly before unless your pics are really distorting your size. I don't mean that in a bad way as your arms are obviously muscular.


----------



## K316 (Jun 5, 2017)

200 pounds 6'4 18inches arms..sorry but something is wrong here,too lightweight and too tall to have such big arms..


----------



## skullcrushaz (Jun 5, 2017)

K316 said:


> 200 pounds 6'4 18inches arms..sorry but something is wrong here,too lightweight and too tall to have such big arms..



Honestly - lets pretend it was 14 and went to 13, whatever the case, i lost an inch and overall density to muscles - but completely body wide. legs, back shoudlers chest - Was wondering if I have to change something up now, or if in time it will all come back? My lifts are all exactly the same.

Also - my lower body is weak/pretty atrophied. I use to play sports, tore my knee, and legs now are essentially there for light cardio - i was a lot heavier before.


----------



## motown1002 (Jun 5, 2017)

Its in your head dude.  Just get back to busting ass in the gym.  Like Swole said, EAT!!!  You will get it back, whether they were 14 or 18.  :32 (1):


----------



## K316 (Jun 5, 2017)

We're like 80% water,keep that in mind


----------



## skullcrushaz (Jun 5, 2017)

yeah it makes sense..... i'll just keep going. Was hoping someone had experienced something like this and recovered  - terrified this antibiotics messed up my system in a really bad way somehow


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jun 5, 2017)

Like I asked before, what does the scale say? Did u lose weight?


----------



## Itburnstopee (Jun 5, 2017)

I get where you're coming from but if your lifts are all the same then I would just keep doing what you were doing before you got sick and be patient. Also don't go measuring your arms 20 times a day haha do it like once a month on the same day/time each month or you'll just stress yourself out


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jun 5, 2017)

skullcrushaz said:


> yeah it makes sense..... i'll just keep going. Was hoping someone had experienced something like this and recovered  - terrified this antibiotics messed up my system in a really bad way somehow


 If you feel like antibiotics caused your issue(doubtful) then take a probiotic supplement. At the very worst, it would help with digestion.


----------



## skullcrushaz (Jun 5, 2017)

ECKSRATED said:


> Like I asked before, what does the scale say? Did u lose weight?



Scale is Within a few pounds of where it was before....

Its like someone F**kin flattened my muscles with a hammer. They are deflated, instead of always being inflated. Thats really what it is. I feel like i sound crazy when im sayin but i don't know how else to explain it

**Never had any issues with this stuff before, this is the first time and im pretty old so just weirded out!!!


----------



## skullcrushaz (Jun 5, 2017)

Will do. And like you said, maybe a little creatine? Haven't taken that since I was 17!


----------



## Dex (Jun 6, 2017)

Well, 18" arms look different on everybody, depending on height and weight. At 6'4", 18" arms will look smaller than they would on me at 6'. I don't think the Cipro should be the cause of the shrinkage. You probably got dehydrated during the illness. Go get some labs.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jun 6, 2017)

Some antibiotics can cause ligament and tendon issues but you've been off for a while. Start dome creatine, eat a bunch of salt and carbs and you'll be back to normal


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Jun 6, 2017)

Shit how were your muscles always inflated? I wish my muscles were always inflated...I feel frail as **** without a pump, get a pump and I feel like a freak..again also some mind play here. Cipro can def cause tendon stiffness pain from my experience which is why I avoid it unless absoloutly necessary.


----------



## ken Sass (Jun 6, 2017)

ciprofloxacin is nasty stuff kidney functions takea hit. don't worry you will bounce back


----------



## skullcrushaz (Jun 6, 2017)

ken Sass said:


> ciprofloxacin is nasty stuff kidney functions takea hit. don't worry you will bounce back



They do??? I got blood work and piss work done, they said normal, but at the risk of TMI.... my piss smells like shit every single morning now, ever since the cipro, and I piss for way longer.

how long before I'm normal man?? I been off for 4-5 weeks now


----------



## knightmare999 (Jun 6, 2017)

skullcrushaz said:


> They do??? I got blood work and piss work done, they said normal, but at the risk of TMI.... my piss smells like shit every single morning now, ever since the cipro, and I piss for way longer.
> 
> how long before I'm normal man?? I been off for 4-5 weeks now



Use a wet washcloth on you junk after anal and your piss won't smell like sh1t.
You're welcome.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jun 6, 2017)

knightmare999 said:


> Use a wet washcloth on you junk after anal and your piss won't smell like sh1t.
> You're welcome.


Now there is some solid advice.


----------



## skullcrushaz (Jun 8, 2017)

BigSwolePump said:


> Now there is some solid advice.



here is a before picture


----------



## skullcrushaz (Jun 8, 2017)

Here is a picture of me from 5 minutes ago, 6 pounds heavier, and I beat my bench max by 5 lbs 2 days ago. 

I dont know know what to say. In the last 10 years, I have never, ever ever looked like this.its like I'm missing mass or a pump or water or glycogen I don't know what. But I've doubled what I've been eating and it's been like this for over 5 weeks now. I've lifted maybe a little more over the last 5 weeks.


----------



## Jin (Jun 8, 2017)

Lighting is different in each pic. Hard to tell. 

I said this before: if you want to get bigger arms then bulk. 5 weeks isn't enough. Keep it up. Things will work out. Setbacks are part of the game. Stop ruminating on it 24/7 and know that if you lift heavy and eat at a surplus consistently you'll gain back what you lost and more.


----------



## skullcrushaz (Jun 8, 2017)

Jin said:


> Lighting is different in each pic. Hard to tell.
> 
> I said this before: if you want to get bigger arms then bulk. 5 weeks isn't enough. Keep it up. Things will work out. Setbacks are part of the game. Stop ruminating on it 24/7 and know that if you lift heavy and eat at a surplus consistently you'll gain back what you lost and more.



Setbacks without a break in lifts or diet?  I just want to know what the **** this is and I don't know where to turn to


----------



## Jin (Jun 8, 2017)

skullcrushaz said:


> Setbacks without a break in lifts or diet?  I just want to know what the **** this is and I don't know where to turn to



Medicines can have detrimental effects on your gains. It's not like there isn't a reason you lost a little bit of size.

I had cancer and had radiation for 25 days straight. Lifted through it and ate through it. Still lost some size. In fact my right trap, shoulder and pec are smaller than my left. Shit happens.


----------



## skullcrushaz (Jun 8, 2017)

Jin said:


> Medicines can have detrimental effects on your gains. It's not like there isn't a reason you lost a little bit of size.
> 
> I had cancer and had radiation for 25 days straight. Lifted through it and ate through it. Still lost some size. In fact my right trap, shoulder and pec are smaller than my left. Shit happens.



Thanks man. I'm sorry for bitching. And super appreciative that you responded and helped. I'm just ****ing lost. It's not about the size it's just like... I don't feel like it's my body anymore.


----------



## skullcrushaz (Jun 8, 2017)

Jin - How long did it take you to recover fully?


----------



## widehips71 (Jun 8, 2017)

What are you Socrates?  Theyre smaller from sitting that way.  Never cross your legs like that again.  Unless youre at a LGBT rally, in which case, rainbow on


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jun 8, 2017)

widehips71 said:


> What are you Socrates?  Theyre smaller from sitting that way.  Never cross your legs like that again.  Unless youre at a LGBT rally, in which case, rainbow on


At least I know now that I wasn't the only one thinking this lol


----------



## skullcrushaz (Jun 8, 2017)

hahahaha

It's fullness and shape its not even size or strength, its so ****ing weird. Its like all the water has existed my muscle cells, or something else. and im heavier!! I look shriveled


----------



## trodizzle (Jun 8, 2017)

widehips71 said:


> What are you Socrates?  Theyre smaller from sitting that way.  Never cross your legs like that again.  Unless youre at a LGBT rally, in which case, rainbow on


----------



## BRICKS (Jun 8, 2017)

Looking at your pics, and from the info given, I think you may be just mind fkng yourself about this, seriously.  If I travel somewhere for a few days eating restraint food I "feel" bloated and fat, 'll the while getting skinny from not training.  It's complete BS and 100% a head game.  Just keep hammering in the gym and eating.  I really don't think you habe anything to worry about, unless you enjoy that sort of thing.  You look good in both pictures (except as stated above, for the ghey pose).


----------



## PFM (Jun 8, 2017)

The antibiotic killed off the flora in your gut(s). Get yourself some real sauerkraut, kefer, probiotics and bring your digestive health back online.

Some of the good bacteria can take months or a year to repopulate.

REAL fermented sauerkraut!


----------



## skullcrushaz (Jun 9, 2017)

PFM said:


> The antibiotic killed off the flora in your gut(s). Get yourself some real sauerkraut, kefer, probiotics and bring your digestive health back online.
> 
> Some of the good bacteria can take months or a year to repopulate.
> 
> REAL fermented sauerkraut!



Wanted to get better before and after - 

this is me, week before cipro and 10 pounds lighter


----------



## skullcrushaz (Jun 9, 2017)

This is me, 10 pounds heavier a month after


----------



## widehips71 (Jun 9, 2017)

Thats photoshopped.  Youre a troll.  Go away


----------



## skullcrushaz (Jun 9, 2017)

Dude I swear on my ****ing life it's not photoshopped I will take a milllion more pics I AM LOSING MY SHIT. I am not a troll, I'm sitting here posting on forums, getting blood tests done, urine tests, I am at the lowest point I've ever been im literally just looking for an answer. PLEASE


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jun 9, 2017)

If that's not photo shopped then yeah u def lost a shit load of size. That sucks man. It does look fake tho


----------



## skullcrushaz (Jun 9, 2017)

ECKSRATED said:


> If that's not photo shopped then yeah u def lost a shit load of size. That sucks man. It does look fake tho



its real I swear on my life I have tears going down my face


----------



## skullcrushaz (Jun 9, 2017)

ECKSRATED said:


> If that's not photo shopped then yeah u def lost a shit load of size. That sucks man. It does look fake tho



I will do anything for answers and a solution. Desperate as hell and honest to gd terrified it's going to get worse


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jun 9, 2017)

skullcrushaz said:


> This is me, 10 pounds heavier a month after
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Your hand is a long as your arm lol. That is photoshopped or you took a crap picture


----------



## skullcrushaz (Jun 9, 2017)

I'll take another now


----------



## skullcrushaz (Jun 9, 2017)

Is this better? Trying to get apples to apples


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jun 9, 2017)

That picture looks a little better man. U just look like u lost a little water weight. Nothing to go crazy over. And that first pic u posted was probably just a good angle with good lighting and made Ur arm and shoulders look bigger. U gotta calm down a little. Lol you'll be fine. You are fine!


----------



## skullcrushaz (Jun 9, 2017)

ECKSRATED said:


> That picture looks a little better man. U just look like u lost a little water weight. Nothing to go crazy over. And that first pic u posted was probably just a good angle with good lighting and made Ur arm and shoulders look bigger. U gotta calm down a little. Lol you'll be fine. You are fine!



Thabn you it makes me feel like dying less when you say that but damn Dude I've lost so much size everywhere inches off  my arm. They're skinny Narrow and no longer full like out of nowhere after two days and not getting better after a month!!!!!!


----------



## skullcrushaz (Jun 9, 2017)

Life is over


----------



## Jin (Jun 9, 2017)

skullcrushaz said:


> Life is over



PM me your address I'll send you chocolates, roses and a box of tampons. 

Everybody has setbacks. I had cancer and beat it down and now I'm stronger than ever. You ran antibiotics for a couple weeks. 

Nobody wants to hear you bitch and moan anymore. Shut the **** up and train and stop complaining like a woman or a child.

neg rep.


----------



## skullcrushaz (Jun 9, 2017)

You look as bad I do when you were going through it


----------



## skullcrushaz (Jun 9, 2017)

???*

I've never seen something so drastic


----------



## Jin (Jun 9, 2017)

Thanks for wasting my time trying to help you initially. ****ing troll.


----------



## skullcrushaz (Jun 9, 2017)

Jin , dude,  I swear on my life and anyone I know that I am not trolling and I'm sorry if that came across in any way- I'm freaking the **** out, I've built muscle over a LONG ****ing period of time, (I started when I was 17) and it's gone in a matter of days.  It sounds like I completely made this story up and that's the scariest shit!!!!!!  Who has ever heard of this!!!!!! And I still bench the same weight. 

Im not trolling I swear on my life I am Begging for answers.  I feel like I'm gonna ****ing die.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 9, 2017)

Jin said:


> PM me your address I'll send you chocolates, roses and a box of tampons.
> 
> Everybody has setbacks. I had cancer and beat it down and now I'm stronger than ever. You ran antibiotics for a couple weeks.
> 
> ...



Thanks for throwing this out there. This thread has been a little on the pathetic side.


----------



## skullcrushaz (Jun 9, 2017)

PillarofBalance said:


> Thanks for throwing this out there. This thread has been a little on the pathetic side.



Just looking for answers


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jun 9, 2017)

skullcrushaz said:


> Just looking for answers


You have gotten answers now move on.


----------



## NoQuarter (Jun 10, 2017)

BigSwolePump said:


> You have gotten answers now move on.



Please!!!!!


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jun 10, 2017)

Shit he hasn't posted In a few hours I hope he didn't jump off a bridge....


----------



## Gibsonator (Jun 10, 2017)

ECKSRATED said:


> Shit he hasn't posted In a few hours I hope he didn't jump off a bridge....



lmao awwwwe be nice brooo


----------



## widehips71 (Jun 10, 2017)

Good riddance


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jun 10, 2017)

Gibsonator said:


> lmao awwwwe be nice brooo



Hahaha I was nice and tried calming him down several times


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jun 10, 2017)

I may have found him.


----------

